# Domanda?



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

Ma io pur sbagliando e parecchio mi dico
è possibile che un uomo intelligente inc arriera abbia così fiducia da non sospettare che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio di cui 10 a distanza per lavoro e di cui 3 senza praticamente rapporti se non sporadiciEcco se non gli sorga il dubbio che qualcosa di profondo non va
Che sia così sicuro d ime?i ntal caso sono una merda davvero
Mio marito sostiene che ci sta provando a recuperare ma io non colgo i segnali
Temo sia vero
Ma non lo fa nel modo in cui vorrei io
Facendomi sentire importante 
Non trasmette affetto passione
Tutto quello che trasmette l’altro
Che è in posizione facile lo so
Eppure io senza queste attenzioni dell’altro sembra non saper stare
Ora mio marito è via, lontano
Per lavoro
È paritito senza dire senti cara ce la fai? Sei in difficoltà lavoro tre figli
Lui dcie che tanto doveva partire punto. indipendentemente da mia risposta
Lo so
Ma a me quella carineria avrebbe fatto piacere
Ecco cmq che l’altroè imp è un giardino segreto
Mi fa bene e faccio bene a lui
E so che è sbagliatissimo
ma dimenticarlo qst altro è difficile


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Una persona che tradisce non merita di sperare di essere considerata importante dal proprio compagno.
Sotto quali criteri?
E comunque ti cornifica anche lui, ne sono convinto.


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*ah..la rete dell'amante*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma io pur sbagliando e parecchio mi dico
> è possibile che un uomo intelligente inc arriera abbia così fiducia da non sospettare che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio di cui 10 a distanza per lavoro e di cui 3 senza praticamente rapporti se non sporadiciEcco se non gli sorga il dubbio che qualcosa di profondo non va
> Che sia così sicuro d ime?i ntal caso sono una merda davvero
> Mio marito sostiene che ci sta provando a recuperare ma io non colgo i segnali
> ...



e' una rete che ti avviluppa, inspiegabile, solo chi ha provato puo' comprendere...ti capisco, segui il tuo cuore


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Una persona che tradisce non merita di sperare di essere considerata importante dal proprio compagno.
> Sotto quali criteri?
> E comunque ti cornifica anche lui, ne sono convinto.


Certo che lo e'...piena di corna..ma scusa una cosa,noi,se stiamo 3gg senza farlo sbarelliamo,e questo invece sono 3 anni che...ahhahahahhah...dove lavora ha un'amante fissa,e sa che la moglie lo fa becco qua'...ma sai che gli frega??zero...


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Una persona che tradisce non merita di sperare di essere considerata importante dal proprio compagno.
> Sotto quali criteri?
> E comunque ti cornifica anche lui, ne sono convinto.


speriamo 
uno a uno palla al centro

poraccio che sei andy
peccato non fossi imp manco prima fidati


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> speriamo
> uno a uno palla al centro
> 
> poraccio che sei andy
> peccato non fossi imp manco prima fidati


Poraccio io?
AH AH AH AH.
Salutami tuo marito


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che lo e'...piena di corna..ma scusa una cosa,noi,se stiamo 3gg senza farlo sbarelliamo,e questo invece sono 3 anni che...ahhahahahhah...dove lavora ha un'amante fissa,e sa che la moglie lo fa becco qua'...ma sai che gli frega??zero...


Non penso sai 
L’ho pensato certo e ci poteva stare
Siamos tati così male ultimi anni
Ma non credo
Penso piuttosto che il fallimento lavorativo (prima di tornare a galla) un lutto profondo ecc ci abbiano spaccato eognuno ah reagito coem poteva
Lui in carriera tutto dedito al benessere materiale
Io mi sono allontanata
A volte c’è altro 
Ma tu x tipo che sei non puoi capire e buon x te che prendi tutto come un gioco

riuscirci


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non penso sai
> L’ho pensato certo e ci poteva stare
> Siamos tati così male ultimi anni
> Ma non credo
> ...


Certo, tu hai capito invece tutto, no?
Chiaro, tu lo cornifichi, lui pure, che un uomo che sta anni a distanza dalla propria donna, come minimo va a prostitute.
Non ti dava importanza prima e dopo?
Evidentemente non sei così importante per lui, solo che ti senti la regina da amare.
Quindi goditi il tuo amante, ma non pretendere attenzioni che non meriti.

Il fatto che tu... non lo pensi... non lo credi... beh, tuo marito è un uomo in gamba.


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che lo e'...piena di corna..ma scusa una cosa,noi,se stiamo 3gg senza farlo sbarelliamo,e questo invece sono 3 anni che...ahhahahahhah...dove lavora ha un'amante fissa,e sa che la moglie lo fa becco qua'...ma sai che gli frega??zero...


Se lo cercano, non ci sono cazzi!!, le trascurano e le trattano come serve, le pretendono quando hanno voglia di fare sesso, poi si girano dall'altra parte...che squallore!! La felicita' e' tra le braccia di chi sa' donartela, fatevi un amante e capirete, passione, travolgimento dei sensi, orgasmi da stravolgere...


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, tu hai capito invece tutto, no?
> Chiaro, tu lo cornifichi, lui pure, che un uomo che sta anni a distanza dalla propria donna, come minimo va a prostitute.
> Non ti dava importanza prima e dopo?
> Evidentemente non sei così importante per lui, solo che ti senti la regina da amare.
> ...


Non mi sento nessuna regina credimi

Cmq non importa

le attenzioni le meritavo
adesso no lo so


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

*cmq*

La verità è che sto sbagliando tutto
Tradendo uno
Illudendo un altro
Una merda in pratica


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao Rossi bentornata


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Se lo cercano, non ci sono cazzi!!, le trascurano e le trattano come serve, le pretendono quando hanno voglia di fare sesso, poi si girano dall'altra parte...che squallore!! La felicita' e' tra le braccia di chi sa' donartela, fatevi un amante e capirete, passione, travolgimento dei sensi, orgasmi da stravolgere...


caro Ewi gli orgasmi fuori casa bruciano energia in maniera esagerata,non c'e'paragone con quelli casalinghi...ahahaha una volta la mia''amica''si e'presa paura,,sai come e'mica ho piu'40 anni...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Mi ricordi un sacco l'utente Rossi...la storia è praticamente la stessa.


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Rossi bentornata


Ah ecco....non sono l'unico allora


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque in penso anch'io che tuo marito ti tradisca a sua volta....davvero non è possibile che un uomo possa stare 3 anni senza rapporti sessuali....


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La verità è che sto sbagliando tutto
> Tradendo uno
> Illudendo un altro
> Una merda in pratica


Però, in fondo,  ti va bene cosi e va bene cosi anche a tuo marito....quindi perché tutti sti sensi di colpa?


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2012)

.


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che lo e'...piena di corna..ma scusa una cosa,noi,se stiamo 3gg senza farlo sbarelliamo,e questo invece sono 3 anni che...ahhahahahhah...dove lavora ha un'amante fissa,e sa che la moglie lo fa becco qua'...ma sai che gli frega??zero...


anche io penserei che dopo 3 anni in cui rapporti pochi o lui si ammazza sotto la doccia o.... e sarei più propensa alla seconda. per quanto mi riguarda è stata proprio quella la molla che mi ha messo in allerta....e sono andata a scoprire le carte!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La verità è che sto sbagliando tutto
> Tradendo uno
> Illudendo un altro
> Una merda in pratica


Ma dai casso...
Ma le vogliamo vedere le cose eh per quelle che sono?
Eh?
Guarda che rimettersi...

Insomma esempio...
Lothar dove sei...va a fuoco la tua azienda e devi ripartire da zero...hai voglia di carinerie eh?

Secondo me siete solo una coppia che sta affrontando le VERE difficoltà della vita...

E non capisci che IL MARITO è il marito...
L'altro è come dire un optionals...

Ma non si può sentire che stai illudendo un altro dai...ros...

Bau bau...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai casso...
> Ma le vogliamo vedere le cose eh per quelle che sono?
> Eh?
> Guarda che rimettersi...
> ...


mi tocco..la mia c'e' gia'andata..............


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2012)

Perchè non riesco a leggere la seconda pagina? E' stata cancellata? 
Comunque Rossi, Andy ci è andato giù duro (è la versione soft di Daniele ma è un bravo ragazzo) ma credo anch'io a questo punto che, o a tuo marito non è chiara la vostra situazione oppure ha un'altra e gli sta bene così. Sta a te decidere cosa fare. Io gli darei una bella svegliata, o si cambia regime o ci si separa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La verità è che sto sbagliando tutto
> Tradendo uno
> Illudendo un altro
> Una merda in pratica


Si Rossi, stai sbagliando, perchè così non risolvi nulla.
Ma non scappare anche questa volta, ok?
Allora: con tuo marito è finita o no? lascia stare i bambini, il fallimento, il tradimento, la delusione: tra voi due tu vedi un futuro? E' questo l'uomo con cui vuoi passare i prossimi giorni, mesi, anni?


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> La verità è che sto sbagliando tutto
> Tradendo uno
> Illudendo un altro
> Una merda in pratica


mi permetto anche se non ti conosco....

una merda no!!!!!! no non va bene!!!!

sei una donna da quel che ho capito sola con 3 bimbi, a cui il marito da poche attenzioni e pochi gesti d'amore...diciamo col contagocce!!! e che cosa è successo hai sbattuto il faccino tra scuola, lavoro, attività dei bimbi e casa in un uomo che ti tratta diversamente. a me non sembri una merda, a me sembri una donna sola che ha bisogno di un complice o compagno di vita che sappia darti o donarti le attenzioni di cui senti l'esigenza!!!

ora devi solo respirare ma respira concentrandoti sui respiri e cerca di fare ordine in te, su quello che vuoi per te e per i bimbi. poi in seconda battuta inizi a pensare a lui e l'altro. a me sembri tanto confusa (e guarda io sono la regina del caos :mrgreen se inizi a pensare che sei una merda...nella merda ci finisci e tu non devi permettertelo!!!!


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè non riesco a leggere la seconda pagina? E' stata cancellata?
> Comunque Rossi, Andy ci è andato giù duro (è la versione soft di Daniele ma è un bravo ragazzo) ma credo anch'io a questo punto che, o a tuo marito non è chiara la vostra situazione oppure ha un'altra e gli sta bene così. Sta a te decidere cosa fare. Io gli darei una bella svegliata, o si cambia regime o ci si separa.


Sì sono un bravo ragazzo.
A morte i traditori.



Comunque anche a me non visualizzava la seconda pagina, ho risolto impostando un numero di messaggi per pagina diverso da quello di default.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì sono un bravo ragazzo.
> *A morte i traditori.*
> 
> 
> ...


Non esagerare Andy, lo sappiamo che sei un bravo ragazzo, sei sempre disponibile con tutti... cerca di esserlo anche con Rossi, non è mica in una bella situazione e ne sta soffrendo... in questo momento è questa la cosa importante per me... non credi?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non esagerare Andy, lo sappiamo che sei un bravo ragazzo, sei sempre disponibile con tutti... cerca di esserlo anche con Rossi, non è mica in una bella situazione e ne sta soffrendo... in questo momento è questa la cosa importante per me... non credi?


Ma ho messo la faccina per l'ironia... uffa


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Ecco, ecco, ora arriva Daniele, si è collegato!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma ho messo la faccina per l'ironia... uffa


Io l'avevo vista... ma Rossi è già scappata un'altra volta... non spaventiamola:amici:


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non mi sento nessuna regina credimi
> 
> Cmq non importa
> 
> ...


No, non le meritavi neppure allora, sei la stessa persona di allora, una traditrice, solo che allora non sapevi di che pasta eri fatta, quella delle persone che tanto pretendono e nulla danno.
Tuo marito ha fatto bene a pensare alla carriera, se avesse dovuto pensare all'amore come un coglione sarebbe finito malissimo con una moglie come te e le tue profonde mancanze lo stanno a dimostrare.
Il tuo altro uomo non è altro che una pausa da questo, ci mette poco a fare quello che un marito non fa...non ti ha tra le palle sempre, si chiama quotidianità, diciamo che agli amanti piace vincere facile...Bonsci Bonsci bo bo bon!!!


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Poi tanto riposta la storia con il nick Rossana.
Scherzo eh... un pò di euforia per la vittoria della Juve


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non le meritavi neppure allora, sei la stessa persona di allora, una traditrice, solo che allora non sapevi di che pasta eri fatta, quella delle persone che tanto pretendono e nulla danno.
> Tuo marito ha fatto bene a pensare alla carriera, se avesse dovuto pensare all'amore come un coglione sarebbe finito malissimo con una moglie come te e le tue profonde mancanze lo stanno a dimostrare.
> Il tuo altro uomo non è altro che una pausa da questo, ci mette poco a fare quello che un marito non fa...non ti ha tra le palle sempre, si chiama quotidianità, diciamo che agli amanti piace vincere facile...Bonsci Bonsci bo bo bon!!!


eccolllllalllà


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccolllllalllà


Eeeeeee... arriva la versione hard di Andy!


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io l'avevo vista... ma Rossi è già scappata un'altra volta... non spaventiamola:amici:


Si, però se scappa ogni volta che gli si dice qualcosa che non le piace.....


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Eeeeeee... arriva la versione hard di Andy!


Ogni tanto ritornano...tra le due ore di straordinario non pagato di ieri e di oggi e quelle maledette camicie da stirare, se non avessi un intero mobile da verniciare potrei anche cazzeggiare un poco.
Però come sempre io ci sono andato coerentemente giù duro, ma la mia si chiama coerenza di visione, dubito che ci sia una persona così costante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, però se scappa ogni volta che gli si dice qualcosa che non le piace.....


Non è così semplice, lei si sta già giudicando, ha perso stima in se stessa, si sente in colpa. Io dico questo, lo dico da chi ha subito un tradimento: secondo me lei non sta tradendo, suo marito è andato via da lei da molto tempo. Se ignori una persona per 3 anni... che compagno sei? dov'è il rapporto? cosa sta tradendo lei?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ritornano...tra le due ore di straordinario non pagato di ieri e di oggi e quelle maledette camicie da stirare, se non avessi un intero mobile da verniciare potrei anche cazzeggiare un poco.
> Però come sempre io ci sono andato coerentemente giù duro, ma la mia si chiama coerenza di visione, dubito che ci sia una persona così costante.


Guarda, io la penso fondamentalmente come te, sebbene spesso preferisca usare toni morbidi o stare al gioco, giusto per non scontrarmi con chi la pensa diversamente, che poi viene l'acido e non ne vale la pena.
Ma come pensiero la linea guida è quella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ritornano...tra le due ore di straordinario non pagato di ieri e di oggi e quelle maledette camicie da stirare, se non avessi un intero mobile da verniciare potrei anche cazzeggiare un poco.
> Però come sempre io ci sono andato coerentemente giù duro, ma la mia si chiama coerenza di visione, dubito che ci sia una persona così costante.


Ti posso portare anche lei mie? la mia serata di stiro è il mercoledì...


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, lei si sta già giudicando, ha perso stima in se stessa, si sente in colpa. Io dico questo, lo dico da chi ha subito un tradimento: secondo me lei non sta tradendo, suo marito è andato via da lei da molto tempo. Se ignori una persona per 3 anni... che compagno sei? dov'è il rapporto? cosa sta tradendo lei?


Si, infatti posso capire Rossi...già glielo avevo detto anche l'altra volta. In parole povere concordo con te :up:
Diciamo solo che io in quella situazione sarei esploso ben prima e avrei parlato con mia moglie...insomma...non giustifico il tradimento e come sta gestendo la cosa, però posso capire le motivazioni che l'hanno portata a questo.


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, lei si sta già giudicando, ha perso stima in se stessa, si sente in colpa. Io dico questo, lo dico da chi ha subito un tradimento: secondo me lei non sta tradendo, suo marito è andato via da lei da molto tempo. Se ignori una persona per 3 anni... che compagno sei? dov'è il rapporto? cosa sta tradendo lei?


Sbriciolata, poteva lasciarlo prima quel marito assente, non spalancare le cosacie a chicchesia per riempire un vuoto cosmico dato dalla sua assenza, questa è una giustificazione bella e buona. Era nel giusto fino a quel momento, da allora è nel torto, ha usato un'arma fuori dalle convenzioni per rispondere ad uno schiaffo morale, mi spiace, non ci stà, è goiudicata colpevole di infedeltà coniugale, ti essere quindi una persona vile, che viva pure con la sua colpa, in fondo lo ha voluto solo e solamente lei stessa.
In fondo si vive anche con una morte sulla coscienza e si vive molto bene.


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti posso portare anche lei mie? la mia serata di stiro è il mercoledì...


Come stiro io...nessuno mai =)


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, poteva lasciarlo prima quel marito assente, non spalancare le cosacie a chicchesia per riempire un vuoto cosmico dato dalla sua assenza, questa è una giustificazione bella e buona. Era nel giusto fino a quel momento, da allora è nel torto, ha usato un'arma fuori dalle convenzioni per rispondere ad uno schiaffo morale, mi spiace, non ci stà, è goiudicata colpevole di infedeltà coniugale, ti essere quindi una persona vile, che viva pure con la sua colpa, in fondo lo ha voluto solo e solamente lei stessa.
> In fondo si vive anche con una morte sulla coscienza e si vive molto bene.


Dai Daniele, lei non ha ucciso nessuno: il marito non lo capisco, sono dell'idea che comunque il suo interesse non sia per la moglie, magari non avrà un'altra, magari è intrippato dal lavoro, ma di cosa e con chi fa sua moglie non gliene può fregare di meno. Dopodichè hai ragione, le cose vanno fatte alla luce del sole, bisogna avere le palle di dire, di dichiarare, guardando negli occhi... ma secondo me Rossi ci può arrivare, per il suo bene dovrebbe riuscire a farlo.


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Modalità seria e diplomatica ON.*

Allora, non capisco.
Io comprendo una persona che soffra perchè si sente sola, perchè è trattata male, malmenata, ha perso una persona cara, soffre di depressione... che sta male in pratica, e che chieda consiglio per superare una impasse.
Alla fine è anche una condizione che conosco bene personalmente.
Ma... ma... ma... qui c'è un tradimento e non capisco perchè si parli di stima di se stessi, quando esiste una persona (l'amante) che già il fatto che tu lo abbia dovrebbe dirti che qualcosa riesci a farla e tanto disperata non sei.
Voglio dire, vivi male la tua situazione affettiva con il compagno ufficiale, che soluzione potrebbe mai essere un tradimento se poi dici che ti senti male?
Ti senti una merda a fare cosa? Forse al pensiero di ciò che fai, non perchè stai male perchè il marito ti trascura.
E allora, perchè lo fai? A cosa porta la cosa?
Perchè non prendi un'altra decisione?
Non ci riesci, sei confusa.
Ok, ma non mi piace *il messaggio* che siano questi i problemi veri di una persona.
E' senza lavoro? La salute è a posto? Lei è fedele e il marito la tradisce e non sa che pesci prendere?
No, lei tradisce.
E quindi non capisco.
E le spiegazioni non mi basteranno mai: continuerò a non capire.

*Modalità seria e diplomatica OFF.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> *Modalità seria e diplomatica ON.*
> 
> Allora, non capisco.
> Io comprendo una persona che soffra perchè si sente sola, perchè è trattata male, malmenata, ha perso una persona cara, soffre di depressione... che sta male in pratica, e che chieda consiglio per superare una impasse.
> ...


Il marito non c'è... preferisce fare altro, ok?


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

Tradire è una forma di violenza incredibile, che denota una incapacità della persona di poter essere civile, Chi tradisce non è ne più e ne meno del coniuge che picchia l'altro coniuge, in maniera più fine ma è così usa sempre violenza e quindi per colpevole è colpevole. Poi noi magari non sappiamo quanto lei possa essere stracciacazzi come moglie, se fosse come alcune personcine che conosco io....bhe se fossi uomo ti verrebbe la voglia di lavorare anche 16 ore al giorno senza problemi, fidati...chiediti perchè io sto fuori di casa 11 ore al giorno...e pensa che amo la mia metà, quindi se non l'amassi che farei???


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il marito non c'è... preferisce fare altro, ok?


Sì, OK, mi sta bene.
Ma perchè lamentarsi?
Preferisce fare altro, e nel farlo si insulta lei stessa.
Quindi non preferisce farlo.
Perchè lo fa?


----------



## Daniele (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, OK, mi sta bene.
> Ma perchè lamentarsi?
> Preferisce fare altro, e nel farlo si insulta lei stessa.
> Quindi non preferisce farlo.
> Perchè lo fa?


Sai che facciamo? Chiamiamo la neuro va! Sarebbe più facile per comprendere queste pippe mentali da adolescente!!! Che dici?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai che facciamo? Chiamiamo la neuro va! Sarebbe più facile per comprendere queste pippe mentali da adolescente!!! Che dici?


Certo.
Rossi, se ti consola, io tra poco parto all'avventura a cercare lavoro, che ora non ho nè quello nè una ragazza (ma quest'ultimo è un falso problema, che in questo momento è meglio che stiano fuori dalla mia vita, tranne quelle facili, forse).
Avessi io una famiglia con la possibilità di mantenerla, una moglie e dei figli, con cui potermi confrontare onestamente su questi problemi banali.
A volte uno ha la ricchezza in casa e non la accetta e fa passare per problemi, quelli che in realtà non sono.
Basta solo un minimo di volontà, che in una famiglia che si vuole bene, tutto si deve poter superare.
Se non è così... beh, un pò ve la cercate. Il male sta altrove, te lo assicuro. 
Quello dei tradimenti è un male gratuito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, OK, mi sta bene.
> Ma perchè lamentarsi?
> Preferisce fare altro, e nel farlo si insulta lei stessa.
> Quindi non preferisce farlo.
> Perchè lo fa?


non mi sono spiegata: il marito preferisce fare altro. Sono anni che questa donna non si sente più amata, desiderata, desiderabile, non è una compagna, ma la madre dei figli, quella che sta a casa e stira le camicie che poi lui mette in valigia. Ora, io ho un carissimo amico che ha lavorato per anni fuori casa tutta la settimana, e lui mi ha confidato che la sua preoccupazione era proprio quella di trascurare la moglie e i figli, faceva corse a casa infra settimana, ma ha fatto di tutto per poter rientrare nella sua città, perchè sapeva che stava chiedendo un sacrificio alla famiglia per la sua carriera. Non stiamo parlando di persone con la valigia di cartone che si immolano per dare il pane ai figli, si parla di carriera, ambizione e... libertà, perchè di fatto il marito può fare una vita da scapolo, senza impegni, può andare a cena fuori se ne ha voglia, poi teatro, cinema, tutte cose che con tre figli... e quando torni a casa vai a letto e se lei si avvicina e ti prende la mano tu la lasci molle? andiamo!


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo.
> Rossi, se ti consola, io tra poco parto all'avventura a cercare lavoro, che ora non ho nè quello nè una ragazza (ma quest'ultimo è un falso problema, che in questo momento è meglio che stiano fuori dalla mia vita, tranne quelle facili, forse).
> Avessi io una famiglia con la possibilità di mantenerla, una moglie e dei figli, con cui potermi confrontare onestamente su questi problemi banali.
> A volte uno ha la ricchezza in casa e non la accetta e fa passare per problemi, quelli che in realtà non sono.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione
lo so
da fuori dicevo e ridicevo ad altri le cose che dici a me adesso
ora so che può succedere altro 
che possono non essere valide
ma so che sbaglio che sto sbagliando

qbd provai a dire che era finita successe il finimodno
stava male lui stavo male io abbiamo riprovato

non è cattivo mio marito lo so
è cresciuto in una famiglia durissima chiusa con apdre padrone in carriera
lui ad es è un papà diverso dal suo
ottimo papà

non so nonc apisco + nulla
solo che ho sbagliato questo lo so
e devo porre rimedio

grazie cmq
ed hai ragione i problemi veri sono altri in parte
qualcuno ci sono passata e ha contribuito a peggiorare la mia situzione forse..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata: il marito preferisce fare altro. Sono anni che questa donna non si sente più amata, desiderata, desiderabile, non è una compagna, ma la madre dei figli, quella che sta a casa e stira le camicie che poi lui mette in valigia. Ora, io ho un carissimo amico che ha lavorato per anni fuori casa tutta la settimana, e lui mi ha confidato che la sua preoccupazione era proprio quella di trascurare la moglie e i figli, faceva corse a casa infra settimana, ma ha fatto di tutto per poter rientrare nella sua città, perchè sapeva che stava chiedendo un sacrificio alla famiglia per la sua carriera. Non stiamo parlando di persone con la valigia di cartone che si immolano per dare il pane ai figli, si parla di carriera, ambizione e... libertà, perchè di fatto il marito può fare una vita da scapolo, senza impegni, può andare a cena fuori se ne ha voglia, poi teatro, cinema, tutte cose che con tre figli... e quando torni a casa vai a letto e se lei si avvicina e ti prende la mano tu la lasci molle? andiamo!


Sì, Sbriciolata....persone come questo marito non si sarebbero dovute sposare.
Vogliamo metterla così?

Ma non sempre le occasioni capitano al momento giusto, intendo "giusto" per tutti.
Se ho ben capito quest'uomo ha avuto una _rinascita_ professionale.

Non giustifico il fatto di trascurare una famiglia, se di trascuratezza si trattasse.
Però io trovo si hanno troppo pochi elementi per giudicare


----------



## Carola (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata: il marito preferisce fare altro. Sono anni che questa donna non si sente più amata, desiderata, desiderabile, non è una compagna, ma la madre dei figli, quella che sta a casa e stira le camicie che poi lui mette in valigia. Ora, io ho un carissimo amico che ha lavorato per anni fuori casa tutta la settimana, e lui mi ha confidato che la sua preoccupazione era proprio quella di trascurare la moglie e i figli, faceva corse a casa infra settimana, ma ha fatto di tutto per poter rientrare nella sua città, perchè sapeva che stava chiedendo un sacrificio alla famiglia per la sua carriera. Non stiamo parlando di persone con la valigia di cartone che si immolano per dare il pane ai figli, si parla di carriera, ambizione e... libertà, perchè di fatto il marito può fare una vita da scapolo, senza impegni, può andare a cena fuori se ne ha voglia, poi teatro, cinema, tutte cose che con tre figli... e quando torni a casa vai a letto e se lei si avvicina e ti prende la mano tu la lasci molle? andiamo!


si, io sono stanca morta con 3 figli il lavoro
lui fa ciò che vuole in teoria
ma non ha altre ne sono quasi sicura
poi mai dire mai lo so

ma ha cercato in ogni modo di rientrare da noi
sempre fallito tutto
ogni volta ci speravamo+ogni volta finiva male
anche ridimensionandosi non è andata

c' da dire che cmq sia lui è un carrierista pazzesco
e ora ammette di aver fatto delle gran cazzate lo ammete ed è sincero
ma io mi sono..disinnamorata
gli voglio bene e tanto
ma mi sentivo trascurata
 non ho cercato nulla
ma potevo tirarmi indietro lo so

non è smepre facile 
non è una scusa di 3 bimbi x me almeno non lo è

cmq ho sbagliato prima 
ne parlavo ma non agivo
mi aspettavo tutto da lui 
gran cazzata

notte vah
ora ad es è in india


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata: il marito preferisce fare altro. Sono anni che questa donna non si sente più amata, desiderata, desiderabile, non è una compagna, ma la madre dei figli, quella che sta a casa e stira le camicie che poi lui mette in valigia. Ora, io ho un carissimo amico che ha lavorato per anni fuori casa tutta la settimana, e lui mi ha confidato che la sua preoccupazione era proprio quella di trascurare la moglie e i figli, faceva corse a casa infra settimana, ma ha fatto di tutto per poter rientrare nella sua città, perchè sapeva che stava chiedendo un sacrificio alla famiglia per la sua carriera. Non stiamo parlando di persone con la valigia di cartone che si immolano per dare il pane ai figli, si parla di carriera, ambizione e... libertà, perchè di fatto il marito può fare una vita da scapolo, senza impegni, può andare a cena fuori se ne ha voglia, poi teatro, cinema, tutte cose che con tre figli... e quando torni a casa vai a letto e se lei si avvicina e ti prende la mano tu la lasci molle? andiamo!


I figli dovrebbero essere la sua prima forza, non possono essere solo chiamati in causa per essere preservati in caso di separazione e divorzio.
Dovrebbero anche essere la colla nella vita di una famiglia.
Detto ciò, non conosco il marito e cosa davvero faccia.
Supponiamo sia così, e che la trascuri totalmente. Proprio come se lei non esistesse.
Allora supponiamo che lei decida di vivere una storia con un'altra persona.
Naturalmente non fa bene ai figli saperlo, no?
E quindi è una storia clandestina comunque.
Se le sta bene lo accetta e basta. E' la sua vita che si svolge così, e cerca di trovare altrove quello che il marito non le da.
Se non le sta bene, si discute con il marito al tavolo, si parla di questo e si prendono delle decisioni.
E' il marito che in questa fase deve comprenderla.
Se la confusione regna sovrana, e non sa che pesci prendere, qual è la soluzione? Insultarsi? 
Alla fin fine il marito comunque le porta sostentamento economico, e non è poco al giorno d'oggi.
Magari economicamente sta anche bene grazie a lui.
Ma se per lei è importante sentirsi amata ancora dal marito, e questo non accade, l'unica soluzione è staccarsi da lui.
Divorzio, separazione, tradimento?
Non lo so, ma di certo non sentirsi amato non è come avere un tumore e stare per morire.
A me ora non mi ama nessuna donna. Pazienza.
A molti sposati il compagno non prova più amore. Pazienza.
Cioè, vedo un falso problema.
Non si può essere sempre sentiti amati.
Molte persone non sono mai state amate in tutta la loro vita. E lei ha già tanto di più.
Chiede qualcosa dal marito che forse non potrà mai più esserci. Mettiamo che sia così. Anche se il marito sta a casa con lei. Non può farci nulla, lo ha scelto, ora è così.
Se si sente di tradirlo per appagare quella necessità, libera di farlo.

Ma è davvero questo un problema?


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> notte vah
> ora ad es è in india


Fatti portare il flauto, che quando lo suoni esce il cobra dal vaso!!!


----------



## Andy (25 Gennaio 2012)

Ragà, la donna bionda ora su Rai 1 assomiglia tantissimo alla mia ex....

sigh


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, Sbriciolata....persone come questo marito non si sarebbero dovute sposare.
> Vogliamo metterla così?
> 
> Ma non sempre le occasioni capitano al momento giusto, intendo "giusto" per tutti.
> ...


ma tante cose insieme
ci siamo credo trascurati a vicenda

3 figli volutisismi
in mezzo la perdita di mio padre improvvisa dinanzi ame che ha avuto ripercussioni dure su di me
suo padre malato grave di una malattia degenerativa
nessu nonni
licenziamento improvviso inaspettato

da qui il suo terrore il suo falliemnto
li cercai di rincuorarlo lavoravo io potevamo farcela
poi si è sbloccatoe d è arrivata la rinascita ma risultato di gran impegno 
era sfinito
io ho lasciato tutto l'ho seguito a roma
arrivata a roma lui partito x londra
io a roma da sola con 3 bimbi ho trovato lavoro
ma solissima
occasioni en avevo eccome sono una bella donna
zero non ci penbsavo vivevo per lui
mi sono ritrasferita ho cambaito di nuovo lavoro
e l'abbiamo impostata così
lui alla perenne ricerca di altro lavoro ma intanto cresceva li sempr e+ viaggi sempre + impegni
io a casa seguivo tutto dei bimbi e qnd tornava lui mai il tempo x dedicarsi 2 ore non avendo nonni

poi grazie ai soldini + piu abbiamo preso una taa alla sera x trovare qulche momento x noi
ma all'ultimo viaggi suoi lui che torna sfinito io s tanca
non so
sicuro ho sbagliato tanto elui anche e ora raccogliamo i cocci


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> I figli dovrebbero essere la sua prima forza, non possono essere solo chiamati in causa per essere preservati in caso di separazione e divorzio.
> Dovrebbero anche essere la colla nella vita di una famiglia.
> Detto ciò, non conosco il marito e cosa davvero faccia.
> Supponiamo sia così, e che la trascuri totalmente. Proprio come se lei non esistesse.
> ...


NO ANDY NON SONO QSTI I PROBLEMI lo so

inq sto hai stra ragione
posso decidere io qnd e come e cosa fare

ma non sempre si è così lucidi in qste situzioni qnd poi diciamo ti innamori
non tradisco x sesso
magari sarebbe tutto + semplice

cmq ripeto hai ragione non è assolutissimamente un problema qsto
infatti non sto in forma ma so che posso risolverlo devo solo valuitare come 
inziando ad esser eonesta con me stessa 
grazie cmq


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma tante cose insieme
> ci siamo credo trascurati a vicenda
> 
> 3 figli volutisismi
> ...


Questa vita che racconti tu sbriciolerebbe anche una montagna.
Tu non sei una merda, sei una donna che vale più di tante donne che conosco messe insieme.
Capisco tuo marito, anch'io sono tornata forte dopo un periodo buio.
Capisco te, e infatti mi sono fermata a una figlia.

Tu stai facendo un percorso, hai senz'altro intrapreso un sentiero.....anche l'amante fa parte di questo mettersi in cammino (=in discussione) .....tu vuoi camminare, stancarti, ma anche renderti consapevole delle cose belle e di quelle meno belle che puoi incontrare nel tuo cammino.
Tuo marito farà altrettanto? lo sta facendo? l'ha fatto e non te l'ha detto?

Cercate un canale di comunicazione che ora non c'è


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

abbiamo iniziato una terapia di coppia

vedremo

l'altro ci sentiamo al telefono ma da + di un mese sto riuscendo a dire no 
a fatica
ma so che anche solo un caffè potrebbe farmi male

perchè sono presa da questa persona
non è solo sesso
ripeto magari

ma lothar ecc non so come facciano
noi donne fors enon riusciamo ecco
ad es io credo che tra lothar e la compagan uno dei due menta
unio dei due è preso di testa penso
ma se lo nega
penso io eh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Perchè non riesco a leggere la seconda pagina*? E' stata cancellata?
> Comunque Rossi, Andy ci è andato giù duro (è la versione soft di Daniele ma è un bravo ragazzo) ma credo anch'io a questo punto che, o a tuo marito non è chiara la vostra situazione oppure ha un'altra e gli sta bene così. Sta a te decidere cosa fare. Io gli darei una bella svegliata, o si cambia regime o ci si separa.


Baco del sistema. Ho allungato un po' il titolo


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> NO ANDY NON SONO QSTI I PROBLEMI lo so
> 
> ma non sempre si è così lucidi in qste situzioni qnd poi diciamo ti innamori
> non tradisco x sesso
> magari sarebbe tutto + semplice


Ma non cambia nulla, fai violenza comunque sia per amore che per sesso, quindi che cambia nel risultato? Dimmi la differenza di quello che pesta una persona per reazione (mandandola all'ospedale) e quella che pesta una persona perchè è un animale che si diverte così...ti pigli comunque una denuncia per la medesima azione, i motivi che ti portano a fare quella azione non contano.
Sarò più esemplificativo, cosa cambiava se io fossi uno stronzo che picchiava la sua ex per sentirsi Dio in terra o se io avessi picchiato la mia ex quando ho scoperto di essere tradito? Davanti alla legge nulla, davanti alle donne nulla....davanti agli uomini mi sarei preso delle belle strette di mano per lo più nel secondo caso...ma davanti alla opinione pubblica comunque mi sarei preso delle cose brutte.
Eppure io da tradito ne avevo tutti i motivi no? TRadito, usato, fatto a pezzi e per cosa? Per nulla, mi sarei meritato uno sfogo che poi ho fatto su di me distruggendo la mia vita, no? Ma le cose sono così, non importa il motivo, importa l'atto.
Tuo marito ti ha dato del dolore, ma anche cose belle immagino, tu devi divorziare, ma dovresti avere anche l'orgoglio per dire che vuoi che faccia il papà a tutti gli effetti, ma poi non fare come quelle donnette che vogliono l'assegno di mantenimento per mantenere lo status di vita, quello sarebbe pura ipocrisia visto che critichi proprio l'essere un arrivista di tuo marito.
Divorzia, non c'è altra possibilità, ma non accettare in casa tua quel debosciato di uomo che è il tuo amante, un uomo che fa l'amante è un masochista malato solamente, deve avere dei seri problemi relazionali e altro, non centra un cavolo l'amore, un uomo può amare e decidere di non vedere una persona perchè l'ama, perchè se ti amasse davvero...penserebbe al fatto che tu vivi con un altro uomo.
Sei alla frutta del tuo matrimonio, ci hai messo su la pietra tombale con il tradimento, adesso prendine atto e vattene via.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

esempio sbagliato, in diritto penale esistono mica per niente le circostanze aggravanti e quelle attenuanti, per non parlare delle scriminanti
ma comunque la violenza va sempre rifiutata tranne che per difesa personale, secondo me
quindi anche qui ecco spuntare delle eccezioni

allo stesso modo si  tratta di capire se in una relazione il tradimento va sempre rifiutato: dipende dalla sensibilità di ciascuno, non ha senso crocifiggere a priori queste persone


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

*si vedrà*

Io ero una moralista bacchettona
Nona livelli did aniele ma pericolosamente vicino
Alla mia amica feci certi pipponi qnd mi confesso un tradimento/innamoramento

Credo che ne uscirò  in qualche modo
Che mi servirà questa storia
Sicuramente non potevo andare avanti come stavo depressa insicura stanca, soptutto tanto stanca
Ho un lavoro e un’indipendenza economica no daniele non mi aspetto l’assegnetto x fare la bella vita
Tra le altre cose ho sempre rifiutato aiuti che il mio tenore poteva xmetterci perché x un retaggio mio credo che i figli te li devi seguire
Diciamo che non sbraco giocando a fare la moglie del manager

Cmq è chiaro che sono in errore e scrivere qui è un modo anche per mettermi in discussione
Oltretutto non ho una vita parallela come forse sembra
Ci scriviamo si ma si parla di tutto e di + non si flirta ecco non ci si imbosca x sentirci è ancora diverso
Io grazie a questa persona qsta situazione sono di nuovo io mi sono ripresa ecco

So x certo però che quando ci si vede non si riesce a non finire nelle braccia reciproche
Errore madornale lo so
Ma riscoprire certe attenzioni,s tare così bene
Oh bravi chi resiste
Io non riesco
Punto
Egoismo si lo so
ma sto bene finalmente dopo anni
mio amrito s eha sbagliato ha sbalgiato a dare tutto x scontato 
io parlavo chiedevo mi disperavo
nulla sapete nulla!!!
perchè c'ero sempre alla fine e lui lo sapeva !!

ora da qnd sono allontanata qualcosa è cambiato
è giusto?


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io ero una moralista bacchettona
> Nona livelli did aniele ma pericolosamente vicino
> Alla mia amica feci certi pipponi qnd mi confesso un tradimento/innamoramento
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda lo seguire i figli da soli e' anche giusto, ma credo che una mamma sia anche donna e che ci sia bisogno di avere spazi personali solo propri in cui si possa fare qualcosa che ci fa stare bene e ci permetta di staccare. Cosi' i figli avranno una mamma piu' serena e soddisfatta e quando cominceranno ad essere grandi non ci si troverà con quel "vuoto" che molto spesso manda in crisi tante mamme, anche crisi piuttosto importanti. Non si può vivere in funzione dei figli o di un uomo.
Tuo marito nella "distanza" dovuta al lavoro probabilmente ha sbagliato a non cercare una vicinanza emotiva con te... ma sai spesso gli uomini anche nell'amore sono diversi da noi e non capiscono cose anche elementari.


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda lo seguire i figli da soli e' anche giusto, ma credo che una mamma sia anche donna e che ci sia bisogno di avere spazi personali solo propri in cui si possa fare qualcosa che ci fa stare bene e ci permetta di staccare. Cosi' i figli avranno una mamma piu' serena e soddisfatta e quando cominceranno ad essere grandi non ci si troverà con quel "vuoto" che molto spesso manda in crisi tante mamme, anche crisi piuttosto importanti. Non si può vivere in funzione dei figli o di un uomo.
> Tuo marito nella "distanza" dovuta al lavoro probabilmente ha sbagliato a non cercare una vicinanza emotiva con te... ma sai spesso gli uomini anche nell'amore sono diversi da noi e non capiscono cose anche elementari.



forse anche io non la permettevo
questa vicinanza alla fine


mi sto rendendo conto di errori miei
la colpa non sta quasi mai solo da una parte

anches e inizialemnte io le provavo tutte e lui proprio distante anni luce
comes e fosse normale così

e questa crisi mi sta aiutando a capire molte cose

i momenti con l'altro sono momenti dove tutto resta chiuso fuori 
lo so che non è accettabile ed ai più non comprensibile

ma io lo vivo così
a volte senza farmi coinvolgere 
altre un po si ci penso
ma anche qnd ci penso mi fa stare bene

ecco avere lui nella mia vita mi fa stare bene


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> forse anche io non la permettevo
> questa vicinanza alla fine
> 
> 
> ...


direi che è un classico.
si tratta di capire quanto questo benessere possa costare a chi ti sta vicino , figli o marito


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> direi che è un classico.
> si tratta di capire quanto questo benessere possa costare a chi ti sta vicino , figli o marito


costare in termini di disattenzioni tempo portato loro via zero sai
allegria mia serenità allora si

chiaro venisse alla luce disastro, lo so


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> costare in termini di disattenzioni tempo portato loro via* zero sai
> *allegria mia serenità allora si
> 
> chiaro venisse alla luce disastro, lo so


complimenti per l'organizzazione e la capacità di poter vivere a compartimenti stagni, allora


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti per l'organizzazione e la capacità di poter vivere a compartimenti stagni, allora



non sempre

ma prima stavo malissimo
attacchi di panico ansia psicologhe 

adesso no

di + non so dirti s enon che ho voglia die ssere egoista adesso dopo anni di asssitenza a tutti

qsto discorso non vale x i bimbi ai qauli x altro nulla tolgo
anzi forse sono uand elle mamme + reseni divertenti ecc

è come moglie che mi perdo compleamente

qnd dicevo amio marito che sola stavo male eros tufa mi dcieva hai ragione ma coa si può fare? nulla

mi sono arrangiata

tornerò in me prima o poi


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non sempre
> 
> ma prima stavo malissimo
> attacchi di panico ansia psicologhe
> ...


su questo posso cercare di comprenderti , te lo auguro


----------



## Skizzofern (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> non sempre
> 
> *ma prima stavo malissimo
> attacchi di panico ansia psicologhe
> ...


Posso sapere cosa è cambiato e ti ha portato a non stare più male?


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì sono un bravo ragazzo.
> A morte i traditori.
> 
> 
> ...


Andy sei un bravo ragazzo ferito, auguro a te e a tutte le persone ferite che non sperano più, di ritrovare la voglia di ricominciare e di trovare la vera gioia. Quelli che tutti noi esseri umani abbiamo il diritto (e anche un po' il dovere) di avere.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, non le meritavi neppure allora, sei la stessa persona di allora, una traditrice, solo che allora non sapevi di che pasta eri fatta, quella delle persone che tanto pretendono e nulla danno.
> Tuo marito ha fatto bene a pensare alla carriera, se avesse dovuto pensare all'amore come un coglione sarebbe finito malissimo con una moglie come te e le tue profonde mancanze lo stanno a dimostrare.
> Il tuo altro uomo non è altro che una pausa da questo, ci mette poco a fare quello che un marito non fa...non ti ha tra le palle sempre, si chiama quotidianità, diciamo che agli amanti piace vincere facile...Bonsci Bonsci bo bo bon!!!


Se il marito avesse pensato più alla famiglia e meno alla SUA carriera Rossi non lo avrebbe nemmeno sognato un altro.


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Se il marito avesse pensato più alla famiglia e meno alla SUA carriera Rossi non lo avrebbe nemmeno sognato un altro.


davvero, nemmeno lo sognavo MK
quando mi dicevano amiche che avevavo la loro fantasia segreta l'amichetto io boh
prosc sugli occhi non vedevo che lui
GIURO
quasi noiosa e pesante


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> ma sai spesso gli uomini anche nell'amore sono diversi da noi e non capiscono cose anche elementari.


Ci sono anche quelli che capiscono (pochi ma ci sono).


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Posso sapere cosa è cambiato e ti ha portato a non stare più male?


sentirsi apprezzata, sentirsi cercata, rivedermi come donna donna non cuoca mamma 
non essere sempre sola
sapere che qualcuno ti pensa perchè se tui scrive ti pensa no?
sai qnt volte mio amrito diceva ti chiamo e spariva
x carità loc ercavo io e si era ddormentato sifnito certo
anche io ero sfinita con tre la aspettavo la sua teelfonata
un messaggino serale che ti fa sorridere
il viso tenuto tra le mani
esere abbriacciata improvvisamente
non sentirsi trasparente


da qui: sicurezza, amor proprio, maggior cura, consapevolezza che sei anche una persona e non solo mamma moglie devota a casa


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> davvero, nemmeno lo sognavo MK
> quando mi dicevano amiche che avevavo la loro fantasia segreta l'amichetto io boh
> prosc sugli occhi non vedevo che lui
> GIURO
> quasi noiosa e pesante


Rossi lo so, però basta crocefiggersi eh. Sei in una situazione senza uscita per il momento. Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve. La terapia di coppia va bene ma credo che una terapia individuale ti aiuterebbe di più a sciogliere i nodi. Non avete problemi economici, un'eventuale separazione non sarebbe così terribile.


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Rossi lo so, però basta crocefiggersi eh. Sei in una situazione senza uscita per il momento. Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve. La terapia di coppia va bene ma credo che una terapia individuale ti aiuterebbe di più a sciogliere i nodi. Non avete problemi economici, un'eventuale separazione non sarebbe così terribile.



lo so
mi crocificoc perchè so che lui starebbe male
a modo suo tutto suo mi ama

cmq x ora sono sincera nn penso alla separazione

rispetto aprima sto bene
stiamo persino bene noi 5 si ride e tanto si gioca 
ora è via x lavoro ma non sono disperata mi gestisco i bimbi si va al mare con amici

x ora lascio tutto fermo e vedremo

in terapia ci siamo in due e ci vado da sola

devo solo gestire i sensi di colpa che sometimes fanno capolino
sarebbe impensabile innaturale nn accadesse

torno a lavorare grazie


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> lo so
> mi crocificoc perchè so che lui starebbe male
> a modo suo tutto suo mi ama
> 
> ...


Non ci fossero i sensi di colpa ci sarebbe molto di più da scavare. Ce la farai Rossi, ne sono sicura, ti abbraccio


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> forse anche io non la permettevo
> questa vicinanza alla fine
> 
> 
> ...


ho appena scritto la stessa cosa in altre parole in un altra discussione!!! quanto ma quanto ti capisco!!!!!!! un abbraccio


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> sentirsi apprezzata, sentirsi cercata, rivedermi come donna donna non cuoca mamma
> non essere sempre sola
> sapere che qualcuno ti pensa perchè se tui scrive ti pensa no?
> sai qnt volte mio amrito diceva ti chiamo e spariva
> ...


non sentirmi trasparente!!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (25 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non sentirmi trasparente!!!!


Tu , come tutti, non sei trasparente.
In quanto tu, persona, non a come ti fa sentire qualcuno (sia in positivo che in negativo).


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Oh bravi chi resiste
> Io non riesco
> Punto
> Egoismo si lo so
> ma sto bene finalmente dopo anni


io ho resistito, ma sapevo di essere molto amato. Diversamente non so come sarebbero andate le cose. e non mi sento "bravo"  
Mi spiace molto di leggere la tua situazione.


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa tesora un bacino al volo smuaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io ero una moralista bacchettona
> Nona livelli did aniele ma pericolosamente vicino
> Alla mia amica feci certi pipponi qnd mi confesso un tradimento/innamoramento
> 
> ...


non per spezzare una lancia a favore del marito ma ci sono professioni - che non sempre si scelgono o si scelgono fino alle estreme conseguenze - che sono poco compatibili con la formazione di una famiglia, avere dei figli eccetra. io sono sempre stato in giro ho fatto cose pazzesche solo per tornare a dormire a casa una notte, anche 15 ore di aereo qualche ora a casa e poi di nuovo 15 ore di aereo solo per vedere la faccia di mia moglie e dei miei bambini.. questi lavori sono frullatori e in questo particolare contesto, credetemi sono pochissime le famiglie che funzionano davvero, la stragrande maggioranza sono famiglie "di facciata" con mariti pieni di quattini che, con i quattrini, anestetizzano le mogli (quando va bene...). io ho 39 anni prima della crisi volevo lavorare ancora 5 massimo 10 anni e poi restituire tutto il tempo rubato.... ma ora è difficile solo pensare ad una prospettiva del genere. sono però ben cosapevole che i miei non sono problemi...il problema l'ha chi sta perdendo il lavoro o chi, putroppo, perde la salute...   non so tuttavia se alla fine tutti questi sacrifici per placare i miei sensi di colpa di marito e di padre non abbiano invece sortito l'effetto opposto rendendo tutto ancora più difficile e mi abbiano spinto nelle braccia dell'amante ..... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il marito non c'è... preferisce fare altro, ok?


Sbri...preferisce o deve fare così?
Guarda che in certi campi e in certe situazioni un uomo veramente eh...è assorbito in toto dal lavoro...
Non mi pare che Rossi dica...ah è via tutte le sere a sbevacciare e a far baldoria...no?
Sono una coppia in una situazione di stress e tensione...no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non per spezzare una lancia a favore del marito ma ci sono professioni - che non sempre si scelgono o si scelgono fino alle estreme conseguenze - che sono poco compatibili con la formazione di una famiglia, avere dei figli eccetra. io sono sempre stato in giro ho fatto cose pazzesche solo per tornare a dormire a casa una notte, anche 15 ore di aereo qualche ora a casa e poi di nuovo 15 ore di aereo solo per vedere la faccia di mia moglie e dei miei bambini.. questi lavori sono frullatori e in questo particolare contesto, credetemi sono pochissime le famiglie che funzionano davvero, la stragrande maggioranza sono famiglie "di facciata" con mariti pieni di quattini che, con i quattrini, anestetizzano le mogli (quando va bene...). io ho 39 anni prima della crisi volevo lavorare ancora 5 massimo 10 anni e poi restituire tutto il tempo rubato.... ma ora è difficile solo pensare ad una prospettiva del genere. sono però ben cosapevole che i miei non sono problemi...il problema l'ha chi sta perdendo il lavoro o chi, putroppo, perde la salute...   non so tuttavia se alla fine tutti questi sacrifici per placare i miei sensi di colpa di marito e di padre non abbiano invece sortito l'effetto opposto rendendo tutto ancora più difficile e mi abbiano spinto nelle braccia dell'amante .....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Vero:up::up::up:
Ehm...avete mai osservato che i donnaioli hanno un mucchio di tempo libero...e non un soldo in tasca eh?
Parliamo di quelli che fanno le scenette e si fanno mantenere dalle amanti crocerossine?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

Dai Rossi sorridi....

[video=youtube;54WPpU6Ndl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54WPpU6Ndl4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero:up::up::up:
> Ehm...avete mai osservato che i donnaioli hanno un mucchio di tempo libero...e non un soldo in tasca eh?
> Parliamo di quelli che fanno le scenette e si fanno mantenere dalle amanti crocerossine?




Ieri tramite skype abbiamo parlato nonostante fusi orari diversi

Ho tirato fuori mio malcontento chiesto come possa pensare solo alla carriera che io ho pensato seriamente di tradirlo
No non ho confessato

Lui dice che lo sa, che immagina, che è stata uno stronzo, che sis ente fallito, che è riuscito a farmi disinnamorare e qsta cosa non se la perdonerà mai
Credeva che la felicità passasse x il benessere economico

In parte lo so che con crisi ecc dovrei benedire la ns situazione economica
Ma quello che volevo gli ho spiegato era solo qualche attenzione in + come io ne davo a lui
Sentirmi..la sua compagna in toto
Ma cavolo sono una bella donna decisamente corteggiata e per lui ero sconatissima
Non riesco a stare nel ruolo di moglie a casa che si accontenta e spende i soldini
Ma cazzo potevo farlo, senza problemi, godermi tutto compreso amanti e  volendo libertà
Potrei avere una tata fissa godermi il tempo
Non sono così
Volevo lui
Volevo NOI
lui anche potrebbe avere donne in giro lo so bene
ma è così preso che non so..poi la'vesse fatto sapete che vi dico?
pace
se ritrovarsi dovesse significare passare x li
al diavolo i moralismi è vita

Le attenzioni il calore l’affetto che non trovavo in lui (anche in vacanza signori dormiva..sempre)
Li ho trovati in un uomo estremamente dolce  e sensibile
Meno vincente del mio
Forse ha preso sonore batoste, forse è carattere

Il problema è si che certo..mi sono disinnamorata
Ma è presto x buttare tutto alle ortiche
Voglio capire, sviscerare
Bastardo dentro lo so come sono certi meccanismi lavorativi
è anche vero che mio marito viaggia e corre da noi qnd poteva
Ma santo dio vive in alberghi pazzeschi viaggia in business vive in residence deve fare solo il suo lavoro
Farlo bene è suo dovere è dura ma fa quello e si rintana a dormire
Io meno pressioni meno responasibilità ma esco e inizia una tiritera di figli studio sport 
Quando alla sera mi chiama dal ristorante io sono passatemi il termine nella merda tra storia tabelline docce sgridate moltiplicate x tre
E prima pannolini biberon tetta vomitini notti insonni

Detto questo sono i miei tre gioielli ma l’impegno è notevole
Eppure il tempo x due coccole lo trovavo IO x LUI
Cmq dai si vedrà
L’imp è che ora chieda pretenda e mi voglia bene
E lui, l’altro, x ora fa del gran bene
io en faccio alui
lo considero un regalo
ma davvero
nonc apita spesso di trovarsi così in sintonia
Anche sesso certo
avercene
poi siv edrà


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbri...preferisce o deve fare così?
> Guarda che in certi campi e in certe situazioni un uomo veramente eh..*.è assorbito in toto dal lavoro...*
> Non mi pare che Rossi dica...ah è via tutte le sere a sbevacciare e a far baldoria...no?
> Sono una coppia in una situazione di stress e tensione...no?



vero, che lavori come un mulo, poi quando crepa gli tappezzeranno la bara di banconote

vorrei sapere cortesemente che scopo ha una vita di tal fatta...perchè a me il significato sfugge


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, che lavori come un mulo, poi quando crepa gli tappezzeranno la bara di banconote
> 
> vorrei sapere cortesemente che scopo ha una vita di tal fatta...perchè a me il significato sfugge


Sfugge pure a me.


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ieri tramite skype abbiamo parlato nonostante fusi orari diversi
> 
> Ho tirato fuori mio malcontento chiesto come possa pensare solo alla carriera che io ho pensato seriamente di tradirlo
> No non ho confessato
> ...


Rossi, giusto per... è solo una mia curiosità, non è diretto a te.
Ma ho una sensazione che mi prude all'orecchio.
Grazie a te e alla tua storia, vedo qualcosa di capovolto nella mia.
E vorrei parlarti di questa cosa, magari la risposta è utile anche per te, oltre che per me, per capire certi meccanismi.
Perchè sembra che tu sia un pò come la mia ultima ex. E a chi chiedere certi meccanismi, se non a te?

Hai detto che frequenti nel frattempo un'altra persona, che ti dà qualcosa. Tuo marito, che sta sempre fuori, nulla.
Ora, cancella la tua storia.

Ci sono io. Tuo marito non è mai in casa. Lavora e sta sempre fuori. Non sei divorziata. Sposata. Dimentica di avere figli. Sei in casa sola.
Mi incontri nel luogo in cui lavoro. Tu mi piaci, ma finisce lì. Tu invece mi tampini, mi vieni dietro. Alla fine iniziamo a frequentarci, inizialmente in modo superficiale, poi sempre più a fondo, finchè si passa le giornate insieme. Si fa l'amore e tutto. Io però di te non so nulla.
Non mi dici che sei sposata. Mi dici in modo superficiale che eri fidanzata con una persona che ti ha tradito, tempo fa.
Io ci credo, e vedendo che mi stai amando, mi permetto a vedere oltre (perchè tu anche ne parli).
Non hai timore che io scopra che sei sposata, perchè abito 100km da te, per cui quando io vengo o tu vieni, di certo non stiamo a ficcare il naso nella nostra vita di casa. Andiamo sulla fiducia, anche perchè i gesti guidano a quello.
Però di te so una cosa, me la hai detta tu. Hai i soldi, economicamente stai molto bene.
Poi succede qualcosa. Perdo il lavoro. Sottolinea mille volte questo: *perdo il lavoro*.
E tu inizi a chiederti cose _*che prima negavi*_: *per me non contano i soldi, ma l'amore...* si trasforma in... *ma di cosa devi vivere, di aria?*
E tu sparisci, così all'improvviso. Per farla facile, e cercare di far sì che io capisca... è perchè muore tuo padre. Non posso essere io così insensibile da non capire, no? Altrimenti sarei un mostro sociale. Facile, no? Non hai nemmeno la briga di guardarmi negli occhi e dirmi che tutto quello che mi dicevi erano frottole. La sconfitta di se stessi. No, è più facile dire: è morto mio padre, voglio stare da sola con mia madre, ha bisogno di me, perchè ha un tumore. Anche se non è vero.
Magari è perchè sei ritornata nelle tue decisioni, e preferisci aspettare che tuo marito ritorni a casa. Ma solo perchè ti sei svegliata in una realtà in cui il tuo amore ha perso il lavoro, e lo vedi come un opportunista nella tua vita. O nel frattempo hai trovato un altro che ti paghi al ristorante senza battere ciglio, in attesa sempre dello sviluppo futuro...
O magari, tuo marito è tornato davvero a casa, ed hai deciso di "tradire" questa volta la persona che fino a prima frequentavi.

Ecco, questa è la mia storia in breve, sembra simile alla tua, in maniera opposta. Per questo a volte ti do risposte moooolto negative. Capire te, per me è come capire la testa di chi mi ha da poco fatto malissimo.

Forse qualcuno dirà che vaneggio, ma fidati, i collegamenti di comportamento in queste storie li vedo estremamente simili. Tutto può essere collegato a tutto. Anche per analogia. Basta saper leggere anche tra le righe.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sfugge pure a me.


ora andrebbemeglio
ma anni ha sputato sangue
io credo realizzazione
e se cresci con messaggio trasferito dai tuoi che vali solo se fai carriera se dai massimo benessere un po' ti condiziona

poi carattere

devo dire però che quando c'è è un papà meraviglioso questo gli va riconsciuto
pochi ne ho visti disponibili dolci che se ne gestiscono tre da soli
ma forse è normale, almeno io l'ho sempre fatto 

non so


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ora andrebbemeglio
> ma anni ha sputato sangue
> io credo realizzazione
> e *se cresci con messaggio trasferito dai tuoi che vali solo se fai carriera se dai massimo benessere un po' ti condiziona
> ...


Rossi sì, però lo giustifichi un po' troppo tuo marito. E secondo me ti sei sacrificata troppo tu. Ottimo lavoratore e ottimo padre. E come marito?


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ora andrebbemeglio
> ma anni ha sputato sangue
> io credo realizzazione
> e se cresci con messaggio trasferito dai tuoi che vali solo se fai carriera se dai massimo benessere un po' ti condiziona
> ...



bene, non si sposava e andava a fare volontariato in orfanatrofio


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Rossi, giusto per... è solo una mia curiosità, non è diretto a te.
> Ma ho una sensazione che mi prude all'orecchio.
> Grazie a te e alla tua storia, vedo qualcosa di capovolto nella mia.
> E vorrei parlarti di questa cosa, magari la risposta è utile anche per te, oltre che per me, per capire certi meccanismi.
> ...


Scusa andy ma ci ho capito poco
La tua ex era sposata e tu non lo sapevi avete inziato una storia e quando sei rimasto in merda  lei è sparita

Che analogie ci vedi scusami??
Fammi capire davvero
Io ho sempre sostenuto mio marito
Mis ono cercata un lavoro + sicuro (primaero free lance) qnd lui è rimasto senza x supportarlo serenamente
C’ero sempre
 Elui mai
Non capisco davvero

Scusa eh


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa andy ma ci ho capito poco
> La tua ex era sposata e tu non lo sapevi avete inziato una storia e quando sei rimasto in merda  lei è sparita
> 
> Che analogie ci vedi scusami??
> ...


Era il discorso economico, se non era chiaro.
Tu stai male per tuo marito, ma a casa ti senti sola.
Hai bisogno, senti il bisogno di una mano calda sulla spalla.
E la stai trovando in un'altra persona.
Per la quale non rinunceresti mai alla tua vita, perchè alla fin fine, non ti manca nulla... grazie proprio a tuo marito.

Ora, se non avessi figli, e, ripeto, se non avessi figli, rinunceresti tu al benessere economico per un altro uomo che ti sta dando molto di più affettivamente, ma che non può darti nulla economicamente?
Mi interessava una tua risposta onesta e senza ipocrisia su questo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, che lavori come un mulo, poi quando crepa gli tappezzeranno la bara di banconote
> 
> vorrei sapere cortesemente che scopo ha una vita di tal fatta...perchè a me il significato sfugge


Ma è come la mia vita di lussurioso no?
Caschi dentro in certe situazioni e non ne vieni più fuori no?
Poi in certi sistemi vieni retribuito ma devi rendere eh?
Altrimenti: mettono un altro al posto tuo.
Dura lex!


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Era il discorso economico, se non era chiaro.
> Tu stai male per tuo marito, ma a casa ti senti sola.
> Hai bisogno, senti il bisogno di una mano calda sulla spalla.
> E la stai trovando in un'altra persona.
> ...


Si andy 
Rinuncerei al volo 
al volissimo

Ti dirò di più
Se mio amrito mi dicesse ho trovato un altro lavoro sarò più presente ma ciccia ci scordiamo un certo benessere
Va benissimo
Non lo vorrei solo poi triste e demotivato avrei paura di quello non di meno soldi

E se sto emttendo in discussione ilo mio matrimonio è perché il benessere economico non è tutto

Se no andy ma chi me lo f afare?
Riepto potrei vivere been, forse anche non lavorare e gestirmi tutto compresi amichetti

Cmq x tornare alla tua domanda certo che si
E lo farei anche adesso forse anche con dei figli
Non rinuncio alla mia vita non xi soldi credimi
Anche perché ho un lavoro
E nel disastro delle eprdita di mio papà dei soldini d aparte
Potremmo essere  indipendenti entrambi

È l’idea che si possa salvare ancora tutto ma tornando una coppia vera


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è come la mia vita di lussurioso no?
> Caschi dentro in certe situazioni e non ne vieni più fuori no?
> Poi in certi sistemi vieni retribuito ma devi rendere eh?
> Altrimenti: mettono un altro al posto tuo.
> Dura lex!


si am conte io elemosinavo due coccole serali
una telefonata carina in + e non dis ervizio (hai portato a calcio x hai pagato y come èa dnato a nuoto v?)
un e tu..amore..come stai' c ela fai? ti amamzzano e sti tre?

ora torno ti vesti e si esce io e te x una piadina mano nella mano

toh
ci andava tanto?
mo nel parco mano nlla mano vado eh con una ltro


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è come la mia vita di lussurioso no?
> Caschi dentro in certe situazioni e non ne vieni più fuori no?
> Poi in certi sistemi vieni retribuito ma devi rendere eh?
> Altrimenti: mettono un altro al posto tuo.
> Dura lex!



a me non è mai capitato di cascare dentro a lavorare come un mulo!

lavorare è fatica...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si am conte io elemosinavo due coccole serali
> una telefonata carina in + e non dis ervizio (hai portato a calcio x hai pagato y come èa dnato a nuoto v?)
> un e tu..amore..come stai' c ela fai? ti amamzzano e sti tre?
> 
> ...


E' la vita mia cara...
Poi aggiungi sempre un piccolissimo particolare eh?
Te ne accorgerai con i figli cresciutelli eh...quanto tempo avrai più per te stessa eh?
ma dicono che i figli diano tanto ad una coppia...dicono...
Ma capisci che l'altro ti aiuta solo a prendere una boccata di ossigeno e nulla più?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me non è mai capitato di cascare dentro a lavorare come un mulo!
> 
> lavorare è fatica...


Non sai quello che dici...
Fidati una donna in carriera è ben peggiore di un uomo eh?
Se si mette in testa di arrivare dove vuole...non bada a mezzi...altro che Machiavelli eh?


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sai quello che dici...
> Fidati una donna in carriera è ben peggiore di un uomo eh?
> Se si mette in testa di arrivare dove vuole...*non bada a mezzi*...altro che Machiavelli eh?


dipende da cosa intendi!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende da cosa intendi!


Senti...
Che non ti capiti mai una collega che vuole passarti davanti...
Poi mi dici...
Sentirai bene sulla tua pelle...i mezzi eh?


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Ma capisci che l'altro ti aiuta solo a prendere una boccata di ossigeno e nulla più?[/QUOTE]
c
certo 
era ciò di cui avevo bisogno conte


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma capisci che l'altro ti aiuta solo a prendere una boccata di ossigeno e nulla più?


c
certo 
era ciò di cui avevo bisogno conte[/QUOTE]

E allora dai...
Insomma smettila di lamentarti...e vai avanti...no?
Sai almeno tu...che botta è per certi uomini il fallire nella professione eh?

Forse potresti essere più leggera con lui, tuo marito no?
E meno...come dire...esigente...

Ma insomma cazzo...dove sono qua i mariti?
Ma voi mogli non osservate che più voi pretendete ed esigete più noi stiamo lontani?

Perchè la pecola ci mette ansia...no?

E allora anche noi andiamo a prenderci ossigeno...altrove...

Cioè se un uomo è già on overdose di preoccupazioni per il suo lavoro...se tu aggiungi altro carico...flippa...

E un marito flippato non serve a niente...no?

E Rossi...detto tra me e te...
FREGATENE se non ti senti più innamorata di lui eh?
Dai su...
Quel che dici...volersi bene...è più importante...

Però credimi per quanto ti impegni lui non riuscirà mai a capire quanto è dura con tre figli...

A meno che non passi alle esperienze empiriche.
PROVA...a dire...senti caro...io vado via una settimana per i cazzi miei...in un centro benessere...tu prova a stare con i tuoi figli una settimana da solo...e vedi come te la cavi...

Capitano cose che non immagini eh?


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Si fallito ma subito ripreso poi e anche bene
Era un ambiente tosto x carità
ma si è dedicato anima e corpo li
romepvo? Cazzo ero sua moglie am degnami di un qualcosa no?
Va been tutto am sai been che vita fanno i manger..stressati ok ma vita fuori casa resuidenc ealbergo tutto pagato echecavolo ma dai!

Cmq errori da parte  di entrambi lo so conte
Almeno se ne parla si parla ora

MA SEMPRE EPRCHè IO ROMPO lui andrebeb avanti così??

Vedremo
Continuo così si
Marito amico eccecc?


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

cmq dai non mi lamento chiù promesso
))
e vediamo

:up:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si andy
> Rinuncerei al volo
> al volissimo
> 
> ...


Mah....rinunceresti subito ai soldi.....PERO' poi non vorresti vedere il marito demotivato....
Dici che stai mettendo in discussione il tuo matrimonio....MA lo sai solo tu...tuo marito forse immagina qualcosa e basta e gli lanci delle mezze verità giusto per sondare il terreno.

Vorresti salvare tutto MA tornando una coppia vera....e sinceramente non so se la cosa sia possibile visto che tu stessa dici di non amarlo più.

Secondo me sei tu la prima a volere che tutto rimanga cosi com'è, quindi...tu stai bene adesso con l'altro....tuo marito tutto sommato va bene cosi...fai come ti dice il conte FREGATENE e non lamentarti.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> *Mah....rinunceresti subito ai soldi.....PERO' poi non vorresti vedere il marito demotivato....
> Dici che stai mettendo in discussione il tuo matrimonio....MA lo sai solo tu...tuo marito forse immagina qualcosa e basta e gli lanci delle mezze verità giusto per sondare il terreno.
> 
> Vorresti salvare tutto MA tornando una coppia vera....e sinceramente non so se la cosa sia possibile visto che tu stessa dici di non amarlo più.
> ...


Bell'intervento, faccio conto che lo stai dicendo a me. Grazie:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Che non ti capiti mai una collega che vuole passarti davanti...
> Poi mi dici...
> Sentirai bene sulla tua pelle...i mezzi eh?


la mia dignità vale di più della carriera! 
la mattina preferisco guardarmi allo specchio senza dovermi vergognare di me stessa....


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> .......
> Eppure il tempo x due coccole lo trovavo IO x LUI
> .....


Pensa che con mia moglie è sempre stato il contrario....IO l'ho sempre cercata...LEI se poteva evitare meglio...anche prima di sposarci era lei quella + fredda dal lato coccole e sesso.....
E poi mi ha tradito lei trovando nell'altro quello che tu trovi nel tuo amico.....anche se io non mi comportavo certamente come lui....anzi il tempo le le 2 coccole io lo trovavo....ma lei stava bene uguale....

Un altro mio carissimo amico che rappresenta a mio modo di vedere l'essenza dell'appiccicosità per quante attenzioni dava alla sua ex (coccole, regali, attenzioni, viaggi e uscite da soli) si è ritrovato becco pure lui.

Le motivazioni? Tali e quali a quelle di mia moglie e simili alle tue:

- Ero diventata scontata
- Tu non c'eri mai
- Mi sentivo trasparente
- Avevo un vuoto dentro
- E' bello sentire che qualcuno ti da attenzione e ti fa rivivere sensazioni che pensavo di non poter più provare
- L'altro mi fa sentire viva
- E' una cosa solo mia che non toglie niente a nessuno

A mio modo di vedere se queste motivazioni potrebbero essere valide per tuo marito (in base a quello che leggo eh), lo sono molto di meno nel mio caso e NON sussistono assolutamente nel caso di questo mio carissimo amico eppure le motivazioni sono sempre le stesse 

Ecco perché quando le leggo mi cascano le braccia....nei casi citati sopra (Marito di Rossi, Io e mio amico) tocchiamo i 3 estremi possibili nella "scala delle attenzioni dedicate alla partner" e le motivazioni addotte per giustificare il tradimento sono sempre quelle...anche se non si viene scoperti come nel caso di Rossi boh....


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> - Ero diventata scontata
> - Mi sentivo trasparente
> - Avevo un vuoto dentro
> - E' bello sentire che qualcuno ti da attenzione e ti fa rivivere sensazioni che pensavo di non poter più provare
> ...


E' una cosa sola mia che non toglie niente a nessuno mi fa partire il vaffffffff in automatico


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> si am conte io elemosinavo due coccole serali
> una telefonata carina in + e non dis ervizio (hai portato a calcio x hai pagato y come èa dnato a nuoto v?)
> un e tu..amore..come stai' c ela fai? ti amamzzano e sti tre?
> 
> ...


Premetto che non ho letto tutto....
ma perche non lo fai tu ??

ora che torni ti aspetto la giornata è andata cosi cosi sai con sti tre,ma io sono qui che ti aspetto per uscire e farci che so una padina oppure solo per coccolarti un po....
Poi vedi il suo comportamento e se non ti va ti fai trovare cambiata e dici:
Bene ora che sei a casa io esco un po ....ciao e buona notte.....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si fallito ma subito ripreso poi e anche bene
> Era un ambiente tosto x carità
> ma si è dedicato anima e corpo li
> romepvo? Cazzo ero sua moglie am degnami di un qualcosa no?
> ...


Più rompi, meno ottieni.
Chi la fa l'aspetti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Premetto che non ho letto tutto....
> ma perche non lo fai tu ??
> 
> ora che torni ti aspetto la giornata è andata cosi cosi sai con sti tre,ma io sono qui che ti aspetto per uscire e farci che so una padina oppure solo per coccolarti un po....
> ...


Capisci perchè io evito sempre di rincasare? Eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E comunque ti cornifica anche lui, ne sono convinto.


Molto probabile. Nessuno vive di solo lavoro.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....rinunceresti subito ai soldi.....PERO' poi non vorresti vedere il marito demotivato....
> Dici che stai mettendo in discussione il tuo matrimonio....MA lo sai solo tu...tuo marito forse immagina qualcosa e basta e gli lanci delle mezze verità giusto per sondare il terreno.
> 
> Vorresti salvare tutto MA tornando una coppia vera....e sinceramente non so se la cosa sia possibile visto che tu stessa dici di non amarlo più.
> ...


andasse bene così starei zitta manco sarei venuta qui ecceccecc


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

infatti non rompo più e cerco altrove
qnt fate tutto facile voi ometti


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

bè hai perso poco allora e ti ha pure tradito una così?

cmq no io quando ho sposato mio marito era diverso

i fatti le circostanze anche miei errori lo hanno cambiato

che poi mi tradisca pure lui ripeto non sarebbe una tragedia se servisse
cmq inutile forse confrontarsi tu parli da tradito io da traditrice


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> infatti non rompo più e cerco altrove
> qnt fate tutto facile voi ometti


Sai che ho vissuto la tua stessa situazione per due anni e mezzo e ora che ne sono fuori ti posso assicurare che quello che dice Niko è la verità. Non è facile, è difficilissimo ma si può fare. E non è una critica a te, perchè io per prima non l'ho fatto. Stai decidendo tu senza mettere al corrente lui. Tutto qui. Ci vuole coraggio, se scopri come si fa fammelo sapere.
Ti capisco.....

scusa ti rispondo appena riesco al mp


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

io voglio solo capire se la ns storia puo salvarsi o no

se mi hatradito ci sta ma casso dopo 3 anni di matrimonio bianco sarebbe il minimo

non em ne frega di corsa nulla 

se continua voglio sia su altre basi

non continuare con amico rifugio insomma

ma ho anche 3 bimbi, piccoli
e dite coa volete ma condozionano le scelte e ccome ma dai

cmq  beato chi è stra sicuro delle proprie scelte azioni ecc ecc dai

come dic eil conte poi fors ebasta volersi bene e quel che manca lo prendi da fuori
qnd arrivrò a sta consapevolezza di sicuro non verrò + qui e vivrò felice la mia situazione qualsiasi scelta finirò o finirà x fare
a votle penso pure a mio marito stia bene così


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

posso perchè non + stra innamorata togliere un papa ai bimbi che già vedono niente?
posso levare loro la serenità

perchè la levi poche palle se la levi

la bimba poi ne farebbe una malattia

la'altro x me è un raggio di sole che durerà sino a che durerà
ma mi ha salvata stavo veramente male

se è successo è perchè in profonda crisi
perchè un uomo che non ti considera è triste e snervante è deprimente
uno a cui chiedi e ti senti dire sono stanco

stamani mi ha detto sono risucito a farti disinnamorare eri splendida e io lontanto

cazzo è così!

ora e solo da qnd ha sentito mio effettivo allonatnarsi mi è vicino

e non me ne frega  chi dice anche fosse stato diverso l'avresi t adito
può valere x altre/i

non x me sino a che andava bene avevamo tutto e non cia vrei MAI pensato MAI

AD UNC ERTO PUNTO HO SCLETO TRA SUO EGOISMO e sanita' mia

perchè grazie alla'ltro sono tornata ad aamrmi e credere in me
liberi di non crederci
sarebeb stato meglio fosse successo su basi mie ma così non è stato

è vita anche questa e non sono una santa lo so


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Si però che tristezza dirselo con Skype...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> posso perchè non + stra innamorata togliere un papa ai bimbi che già vedono niente?
> posso levare loro la serenità
> 
> perchè la levi poche palle se la levi
> ...


No so se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io. Io non ti sto dicendo di lasciare tuo marito. Capisco che ci sono 3 bimbi è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio io.
Quello che dovremmo fare (secondo me) è dire ai nostri mariti ne più ne meno le cose come stanno. E poi decidere con loro, farli diventare parti consapevoli di una scelta.
Stanno con due donne che hanno avuto di compensare, cercare altrove, qualcosa che nel rapporto non c'era. Ci potrà essere: si, no e da qui ripartire insieme. E' solo l'inganno che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto. Le tue motivazioni sono più che valide e capabili per me.
 Si può anche decidere di andare avanti così, nulla di dire ma consci entrambi di come stanno realmente le cose.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Si però che tristezza dirselo con Skype...


tesoro torna tra 12 giorni

cmq inutile bisogna viverli i matirmoni a distanza poi si capisce dai

non ci sono portata stop

vado vah che oggi dentista x tre))


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> perchè grazie alla'ltro *sono tornata ad aamrmi e credere in me
> *liberi di non crederci
> sarebeb stato meglio fosse successo su basi mie ma così non è stato
> 
> è vita anche questa e non sono una santa lo so


Solo una perplessità.

Parli della tua storia extraconiugale come se fosse la tua ancora di salvezza. E' comprensibile che un amante ti regali una ventata di aria nuova, che metta un po' di colore in una vita grigia e monotona, tutto questo ci sta. Ma attenta a non trasformarlo nella tua stampella.

Difficilmente si comincia ad amarsi grazie a un amante. Il lavoro per recuperare fiducia in se stessi parte, invece, dal dolore e dalla solitudine. La tua forza la devi testare nei momenti di sofferenza e nella tua capacità di rialzarti.

Sono capaci tutti a star bene quando si ha tutto: sicurezza in famiglia e amante fuori. Più difficile è fare i conti con i propri problemi contando solo su se stessi.

La mia non vuole essere una critica, ma solo uno spunto di riflessione


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No so se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io. Io non ti sto dicendo di lasciare tuo marito. Capisco che ci sono 3 bimbi è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio io.
> Quello che dovremmo fare (secondo me) è dire ai nostri mariti ne più ne meno le cose come stanno. E poi decidere con loro, farli diventare parti consapevoli di una scelta.
> Stanno con due donne che hanno avuto di compensare, cercare altrove, qualcosa che nel rapporto non c'era. Ci potrà essere: si, no e da qui ripartire insieme. E' solo l'inganno che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto. Le tue motivazioni sono più che valide e capabili per me.
> Si può anche decidere di andare avanti così, nulla di dire ma consci entrambi di come stanno realmente le cose.


Se ce la fate a non dir nulla e a trovare un equilibrio decente, visto che non si è più dei ragazzini, io direi che sarebbe la situazione "meno peggio".
La possibilità di confessare e restare comunque insieme per la famiglia (ed esser liberi di viversi ciò che si vuole) è per pochissime coppie. Il rischio di "saltare" è altissimo.
Ripartire come coppia vera dopo aver confessato un tradimento ? Mah.... voi conoscete i vostri uomini e solo voi potete dirlo.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

questa estate gli dissi sonoa  rischio tradimento

posso capirlo fu la risposta

parlammo 12 ore credo di fila

gli chiesi attenzioni di tornare a far lamore dic ercarci di farsis entire vicino di suportarmi

qualcosa è cambaito
ma arriva a letto e crolla sfinito

dice sono pigro e temo tu mi rifiuti 
ma cazzo ma prova 

cmq non riescoa  dirgli vedo uno fossi matta
farei del male e cosa cambierebbe? 
finirebbe punto

nè vorrei lof acesse lui

in una vita di coppia può cpaitare

lui sa tutto della mai crisi tanne che sento uno
non riesco a driglielo questo perchè non trovo cosa darebbe se non dolore


----------



## Simy (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> tesoro torna tra 12 giorni
> 
> cmq inutile bisogna viverli i matirmoni a distanza poi si capisce dai
> 
> ...


ma lo so cara! e ti capisco!
anche perchè io impulsiva come sono se ti devo dire una cosa lo faccio pure col piccione viaggiatore non me la tengo dentro! 
però capisco che sia stato triste anche per te non poter affrontare alcune cose stando uno di fronte all'altro nella realtà e non davanti ad un pc! 

.........auguri per il dentista........ paura.....


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se ce la fate a non dir nulla e a trovare un equilibrio decente, visto che non si è più dei ragazzini, io direi che sarebbe la situazione "meno peggio".
> La possibilità di confessare e restare comunque insieme per la famiglia (ed esser liberi di viversi ciò che si vuole) è per pochissime coppie. Il rischio di "saltare" è altissimo.
> Ripartire come coppia vera dopo aver confessato un tradimento ? Mah.... voi conoscete i vostri uomini e solo voi potete dirlo.



io spero sia una parentesi
bella, molto
chi finirà 
punto


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> io spero sia una parentesi
> bella, molto
> chi finirà
> punto


Speri o credi ?

E' profondamente diverso....

PS: dimmelo dopo il dentista


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Solo una perplessità.
> 
> Parli della tua storia extraconiugale come se fosse la tua ancora di salvezza. E' comprensibile che un amante ti regali una ventata di aria nuova, che metta un po' di colore in una vita grigia e monotona, tutto questo ci sta. Ma attenta a non trasformarlo nella tua stampella.
> 
> ...


hai ragione
non è una stampella però mi ha aiutato a capire cose di em che ignorvao
comrpesa improtanza di abbracci di sesso di ttuto

il alvoro ora è su di me

vado dai
e speriamo non tre apparecchi x denti)


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Se ce la fate a non dir nulla e a trovare un equilibrio decente, visto che non si è più dei ragazzini, io direi che sarebbe la situazione "meno peggio".
> La possibilità di confessare e restare comunque insieme per la famiglia (ed esser liberi di viversi ciò che si vuole) è per pochissime coppie. Il rischio di "saltare" è altissimo.
> Ripartire come coppia vera dopo aver confessato un tradimento ? Mah.... voi conoscete i vostri uomini e solo voi potete dirlo.


L'equilibrio decente comporterebbe comunque una mia perenne insoddisfazione che può solo sfociare nel ricercare ancora al di fuori quello che mi manca e sinceramente vorrei evitare che accada.
Forse preferisco correre il rischio di saltare. Il ripartire era inteso come un ripartire entrambi avendo entrambi la stessa conoscenza uno dell'altra....


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'equilibrio decente comporterebbe comunque una mia perenne insoddisfazione che può solo sfociare nel ricercare ancora al di fuori quello che mi manca e sinceramente vorrei evitare che accada.
> Forse preferisco correre il rischio di saltare. Il ripartire era inteso come un ripartire entrambi avendo entrambi la stessa conoscenza uno dell'altra....


E' evidente che quell' "equilibrio decente" comporta compensazioni all'esterno. Non ce la si può fare senza.
E può essere persino meglio di "saltare". Ma è l'opinione di una persona disillusa nella vita di coppia, neh ? Qui ognuno di noi tira le somme come meglio crede e può. Prudenza e rispetto per queste vicende, sempre !


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No so se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io. Io non ti sto dicendo di lasciare tuo marito. Capisco che ci sono 3 bimbi è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio io.
> Quello che dovremmo fare (secondo me) è dire ai nostri mariti ne più ne meno le cose come stanno. E poi decidere con loro, farli diventare parti consapevoli di una scelta.
> Stanno con due donne che hanno avuto di compensare, cercare altrove, qualcosa che nel rapporto non c'era. Ci potrà essere: si, no e da qui ripartire insieme. E' solo l'inganno che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto. Le tue motivazioni sono più che valide e capabili per me.
> Si può anche decidere di andare avanti così, nulla di dire ma consci entrambi di come stanno realmente le cose.


certo che tu non hai perso tempo in un percorso inutile qui (cioè...non è certo detto che il merito o come vogliamo chiamarlo,  sia esclusiva del forum)hai acquisito consapevolezza e grande autocritica, complimenti davvero


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che tu non hai perso tempo in un percorso inutile qui (cioè...non è certo detto che il merito o come vogliamo chiamarlo, sia esclusiva del forum)hai acquisito consapevolezza e grande autocritica, complimenti davvero


Questo forum mi ha dato e mi sta dando ancora molto. E anche qualche persona che ho conosciuto qui e ho la fortuna di frequentare al di fuori.
Grazie, mi fa piacere detto da te


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)




----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> questa estate gli dissi sonoa  rischio tradimento
> 
> posso capirlo fu la risposta
> 
> ...


Ros3...te lo dico con il cuore...
Smollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Smolla la situazione....eh?
Rischiate di farvi male sul serio...no?


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No so se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io. Io non ti sto dicendo di lasciare tuo marito. Capisco che ci sono 3 bimbi è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio io.
> *Quello che dovremmo fare (secondo me) è dire ai nostri mariti ne più ne meno le cose come stanno. E poi decidere con loro, farli diventare parti consapevoli di una scelta.
> *Stanno con due donne che hanno avuto di compensare, cercare altrove, qualcosa che nel rapporto non c'era. Ci potrà essere: si, no e da qui ripartire insieme. *E' solo l'inganno che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto. Le tue motivazioni sono più che valide e capabili per me.
> *Si può anche decidere di andare avanti così, nulla di dire ma consci entrambi di come stanno realmente le cose.


Brava Farfalla


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No so se ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io. Io non ti sto dicendo di lasciare tuo marito. Capisco che ci sono 3 bimbi è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio io.
> *Quello che dovremmo fare (secondo me) è dire ai nostri mariti ne più ne meno le cose come stanno. *E poi decidere con loro, farli diventare parti consapevoli di una scelta.
> Stanno con due donne che hanno avuto di compensare, cercare altrove, qualcosa che nel rapporto non c'era. Ci potrà essere: si, no e da qui ripartire insieme. E' solo l'inganno che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto. Le tue motivazioni sono più che valide e capabili per me.
> Si può anche decidere di andare avanti così, nulla di dire ma consci entrambi di come stanno realmente le cose.


Ma se questo per te è cosi importante , perché non lo fai??
Scusa se te lo chiedo ma mi piacerebbe capire perché se la cosa turba cosi tanto cosa è che impedisce di parlare..
Farli diventare parti consapevoli di che scelta?
Quella che hai fatto tu tradendo... 
O quella che hai fatto tu decidendo di non tradirlo più..
Cioè che scelta deve fare lui con te?


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> bè hai perso poco allora e ti ha pure tradito una così?
> 
> cmq no io quando ho sposato mio marito era diverso
> 
> ...


Pensa che ad ascoltare "una cosi" sembra di sentire le stesse cose che dici tu di tuo marito...
Quindi tuo marito perderebbe poco? Da quello che scrivi si direbbe di no.

Lei si sentiva esattamente come te ,e si è comportata come te.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se questo per te è cosi importante , perché non lo fai??
> Scusa se te lo chiedo ma mi piacerebbe capire perché se la cosa turba cosi tanto cosa è che impedisce di parlare..
> Farli diventare parti consapevoli di che scelta?
> Quella che hai fatto tu tradendo...
> ...


perchè al momento mi manca il coraggio, percè una parte di me spera ancora di tornare ad essere una coppia con lui. PErchè io quello che ho trovato fuori vorrei averlo con lui.
Vorrei che sapesse chi è veramente la donna che ha sposato e lasciare decidere anche a lui se andare avanti o no


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pensa che ad ascoltare "una cosi" sembra di sentire le stesse cose che dici tu di tuo marito...
> Quindi tuo marito perderebbe poco? Da quello che scrivi si direbbe di no.
> 
> Lei si sentiva esattamente come te ,e si è comportata come te.


Sai cosa non capisco però Niko come fa una a sentirsi così se non è vero?
Mi spiego: a me manca l'affetto di mio marito, e non è soggettivo, mio marito non mi abbraccia, mi bacia raramente ecc ecc
Se giro casa nuda o con un abito da sera comunque la sua espressione non cambia: non mi vede
Ecc ecc
Le mancanze che tua moglie lamenta, oggettivamente non sono reali?


----------



## Skizzofern (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *perchè al momento mi manca il coraggio*, percè una parte di me spera ancora di tornare ad essere una coppia con lui. PErchè io quello che ho trovato fuori vorrei averlo con lui.
> Vorrei che sapesse chi è veramente la donna che ha sposato e lasciare decidere anche a lui se andare avanti o no


 Ammettere di non averlo vuol dire molto sai? anzi, vuol dire averlo già.
Mi piace molto come ragioni ed hai ragione. L'unico torto è l'inganno, non il resto.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> posso perchè non + stra innamorata togliere un papa ai bimbi che già vedono niente?
> posso levare loro la serenità
> 
> perchè la levi poche palle se la levi
> ...


Azz....e per fortuna che non ti dovevi piu lamentare (scherzo eh)

Comunque diciamo che hai scelto tra il suo egoismo e il tuo egoismo....suona meglio.

Per il fatto che non vedi a cosa servirebbe dirlo se non a dare dolore effettivamente hai ragione...lo ho sempre detto anche a farfalla e altre utenti in condizioni simili. Io stesso lo ho scoperto non è che me lo è venuto a dire eh. Ma se l'ho scoperto significa che quella situazione non mi stava bene.

E comunque preferisco quel dolore, che ti assicuro è la cosa peggioremai provata in vita mia, che essere all'oscuro di tutto.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non ci capiamo
Se lei era la fredda di che si lamentava di te scusa?
E tu stavi cmq bebe?
Se stavi ben capisco che tu la rimpianga

Io non sto bene con mio marito mi mancano  cose che ora inizia a darmi perché mi sono allontanata sul serio
È oggettivo che non mi abbia considerata x un bel po di tempo
Ora si ma solo perché non minaccio + di andarmene come facevo
Sono appagata da altro


Prima potevo girare nuda farmi i capelli viola essere tenera o stronza nulla cambiava
Per avere il terzo ho dovuto litigare x farlo
Con amici che gli dicevano ma fossi io al tuo posto con uan moglie così
Lui? SORDO
Lo ha ammeso pure lui è vero ero così egoista e accecato da emergere che ti davo x scontata

Detto questo io sono nella stessa identica situazione di farfalla
E penso quasi che capirebbe un mio tradimento 
Lo percepisco
Forse perché sa di aver mancato tanto
Ma ancora spero di ritrovar ein lui quello che ho trovato fuori e che c’era una volta 
anche se lui sostiene ero così mi hai scelto…una volta disse ora mi tieni cosi
Tu forse andy sei così arrabbiato perché sai di aver dato e parecchio

Forse non mi spiego co sto dare/avere che pare pure brutto ma spero qualcosa si capisca


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè al momento mi manca il coraggio, percè una parte di me spera ancora di tornare ad essere una coppia con lui. PErchè io quello che ho trovato fuori vorrei averlo con lui.
> Vorrei che sapesse chi è veramente la donna che ha sposato e lasciare decidere anche a lui se andare avanti o no



potreis criverlo io farfalla
e non sis ta così bene


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai cosa non capisco però Niko come fa una a sentirsi così se non è vero?
> Mi spiego: a me manca l'affetto di mio marito, e non è soggettivo, mio marito non mi abbraccia, mi bacia raramente ecc ecc
> Se giro casa nuda o con un abito da sera comunque la sua espressione non cambia: non mi vede
> Ecc ecc
> Le mancanze che tua moglie lamenta, oggettivamente non sono reali?


Ufff...a scrivere col telefono ci metto un sacco e non vi tengo dietro 

Nei 3 casi che ho citato prima le mancanze lamentate da chi ha tradito sono sempre le stesse mentre la realtà è ben diversa da caso a caso.
Mia moglie lamenta di me il fatto che sono di poche parole...ma la conosco da 18 anni e lei stessa dice che son sempre stato cosi.
Io la noto la differenza tra abito da sera e non....è lei che non la nota molto....

Io mi comportavo come tuo marito nei mesi precedenti la scoperta in cui percepivo qualcosa di strano ma non capivo cosa....effettivamente li pensavo "cavolo....non mi consideri? Beh problemi tuoi"
Forse pure tuo marito percepisce qualcosa e agisce cosi inconsciamente

Io però non ho mai pensato di tradirla.

Scusa se sono sintetico.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Io anche da cell 

Tu in effetti da come scrivi andy potresti essere mio marito
Lui dice io non ho mai pensato di tradirti
Tu si

Io dico ma  a te del sesso frega poco
Sei appagato + da altro
Sei un freddo in generale

Insomma ognuno ha le sue colpe

Io ho sbagliato non è così che risolvo
Quando successe pensai finsice qui
Poi questa persona mi ha preso e parecchio

Cmq e su me stessa che devo lavorare
Ho amato così tanto mio marito che mi pare impossibile finisca così


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se questo per te è cosi importante , perché non lo fai??
> Scusa se te lo chiedo ma mi piacerebbe capire perché se la cosa turba cosi tanto cosa è che impedisce di parlare..
> Farli diventare parti consapevoli di che scelta?
> Quella che hai fatto tu tradendo...
> ...


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io anche da cell
> 
> Tu in effetti da come scrivi andy potresti essere mio marito
> Lui dice io non ho mai pensato di tradirti
> ...


Emmhhh...io non sono Andy 

Comunque ti assicuro che per me il sesso conta TANTO però il fatto che per mia moglie non fosse lo stesso non mi ha fatto sentire in diritto di tradirla.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè al momento mi manca il coraggio, percè una parte di me spera ancora di tornare ad essere una coppia con lui. PErchè io quello che ho trovato fuori vorrei averlo con lui.
> Vorrei che sapesse chi è veramente la donna che ha sposato e lasciare decidere anche a lui se andare avanti o no


Ecco....io mi son sentito dire "vorrei che fossi come lui"...è una delle frasi piu brutte che un marito può sentirsi dire....
Se mai dovessi affrontare il discorso un giorno.....evita di dirla


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco....io mi son sentito dire "vorrei che fossi come lui"...è una delle frasi piu brutte che un marito può sentirsi dire....
> Se mai dovessi affrontare il discorso un giorno.....evita di dirla


Senti, io non sono sposato.
Ma una volta la mia ex mi disse in macchina: ho rivisto il mio ex in TV, ad un convegno. Tu mi ricordi lui.
Sono davvero delle frasi terribili. Io ci stetti malissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ufff...a scrivere col telefono ci metto un sacco e non vi tengo dietro
> 
> Nei 3 casi che ho citato prima le mancanze lamentate da chi ha tradito sono sempre le stesse mentre la realtà è ben diversa da caso a caso.
> Mia moglie lamenta di me il fatto che sono di poche parole...ma la conosco da 18 anni e lei stessa dice che son sempre stato cosi.
> ...


Ecco il problema è che io mio marito lo considero. In tanti anni di matrimonio sinceramente non ricordo una volta che lui abbia voluto fare sesso e io ho detto no. Spesso, spessissimo ho preso io l'iniziativa. Non mancano mai un abbraccio e un bacio da parte mia MIA. Se lo incontro nel corridoio e ho voglia di abbracciarlo lo faccio. Se camminiamo per strada mi viene automatico dargli la mano. 
Quindi come vedi, forse spesso tutte lamentiamo le stesse cose ma a volte quelle mancanze sono reali.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Emmhhh...io non sono Andy
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che per me il sesso conta TANTO però il fatto che per mia moglie non fosse lo stesso non mi ha fatto sentire in diritto di tradirla.


Si non sono un’assatanata eh!
ma noi 3 anni senza 
niko

almeno io
lui giura nulla
io gli credo
sarò scema

cmq quest altro èc apitato al moemnto giusto nel posto sbagliato
ed è uan gran bella persona
x me è un raggio di sole davvero


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma se questo per te è cosi importante , perché non lo fai??
> ...


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è che io mio marito lo considero. In tanti anni di matrimonio sinceramente non ricordo una volta che lui abbia voluto fare sesso e io ho detto no. Spesso, spessissimo ho preso io l'iniziativa. Non mancano mai un abbraccio e un bacio da parte mia MIA. Se lo incontro nel corridoio e ho voglia di abbracciarlo lo faccio. Se camminiamo per strada mi viene automatico dargli la mano.
> Quindi come vedi, forse spesso tutte lamentiamo le stesse cose ma a volte quelle mancanze sono reali.


Strano, con la mia ex era il contrario. La cercavo, volevo sentire il suo tocco, sentirla vicino. Ma in queste banalità la vedevo distante, e mi sentivo trascurato in questo. Eppure non ho mai pensato di mollarla o cercare un altro riempitivo per quello.
Il problema allora erano proprio quelle attenzioni.
Eppure le si desiderano, quando non vi sono...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> perchè al momento mi manca il coraggio, percè una parte di me spera ancora di tornare ad essere una coppia con lui. PErchè io quello che ho trovato fuori vorrei averlo con lui.
> Vorrei che sapesse chi è veramente la donna che ha sposato e lasciare decidere anche a lui se andare avanti o no


E se invece di sperare quella parte di te cominciasse a credere a questa cosa?
Ma chi è la donna che ha sposato?
Ok tu vuoi averlo con lui ma ce l'avevi ed è cambiato lui o è sempre stato così?
Perché se lui è cosi e non ti considera manco di strscio se tu passi nuda o con un vestito da sera non so prova a passare davanti a lui facendo la ruota con un vestito da sera ma sotto il vestito niente..
Mi pare un Po improbabile che non ti veda..
Questo per dire stupiscilo cazzo non aspettiamo sempre che lo facciano loro ...


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è che io mio marito lo considero. In tanti anni di matrimonio sinceramente non ricordo una volta che lui abbia voluto fare sesso e io ho detto no. Spesso, spessissimo ho preso io l'iniziativa. Non mancano mai un abbraccio e un bacio da parte mia MIA. Se lo incontro nel corridoio e ho voglia di abbracciarlo lo faccio. Se camminiamo per strada mi viene automatico dargli la mano.
> Quindi come vedi, forse spesso tutte lamentiamo le stesse cose ma a volte quelle mancanze sono reali.


Ma hai sposato mica mio marito?
Dove vivi
Ancora sono palle che èv ia x lavoro ha un’altra donna che tratta ugualeJ

Io nonostante tre psti tornava da viaggi e vasche e massaggi con olio e mettiti carina

Nada una velina
Una carta velina 
Non quelle di strisciaJ


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

...ditemi da dove spuntano le faccine di rosa o passerò il fine settimana con questo interogativo angoscioso:unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco il problema è che io mio marito lo considero. *In tanti anni di matrimonio sinceramente non ricordo una volta che lui abbia voluto fare sesso e io ho detto no*. Spesso, spessissimo ho preso io l'iniziativa. Non mancano mai un abbraccio e un bacio da parte mia MIA. Se lo incontro nel corridoio e ho voglia di abbracciarlo lo faccio. Se camminiamo per strada mi viene automatico dargli la mano.
> Quindi come vedi, forse spesso tutte lamentiamo le stesse cose ma a volte quelle mancanze sono reali.


Ecco....io effettivamente non ricordo una volta in cui lei abbia voluto fare sesso perché non c'è mai stata (tranne quando volevamo il bambino...li si che veniva in cerca lei....ci è pure venuto subito ).
L'iniziativa la prendo sempre io e questo da sempre eh...mica da quando ci siamo sposati o ultimanente....è sempre stata cosi.

Non mancano abbracci o baci da parte mia...io sono solo di poche parole eh.

Non ho detto che le mancanze che senti non sono reali, ci mancherebbe...nemmeno ti conosco...

Però tu leggendo quello che ho scritto cosa penseresti? Io sento le stesse mancanze che senti tu e Rossi ma non cercavo quello che mi mancava al di fuori...pensavo fosse normale cosi e di essere io troppo esigente da quel lato...e alla fine è andata lei a cercare altrove....boh...


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si non sono un’assatanata eh!
> ma noi 3 anni senza
> niko
> 
> ...


Certo il tuo caso è davvero al limite....cavoli 3 anni senza metterebbero a dura prova chiunque.

Sinceramente da uomo ti dico che è pressoché impossibile a meno che non abbia delle patologie...o abbia fatto dei voti 
Ah...per i giuramenti guarda...lascia perdere....ho visto mia moglie negare anche di fronte all'evidenza più spudorata...probabilmente anche tu se tuo marito ti facesse la domanda diretta negheresti all'inizio


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma se questo per te è cosi importante , perché non lo fai??
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...ditemi da dove spuntano le faccine di rosa o passerò il fine settimana con questo interogativo angoscioso:unhappy:


Lady Minerva, probabilmente scrive dal telefonino e IPadqualcosa e ce le ha come caratteri predefiniti.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo
> Se lei era la fredda di che si lamentava di te scusa?
> E tu stavi cmq bebe?
> Se stavi ben capisco che tu la rimpianga
> ...


Che aveva da lamentarsi?
Per lei sono importanti le parole.......peccato che l'altro delle parole se ne fregasse altamente....però le sapeva usare bene e ha ottenuto quello che voleva (che non erano le parole eh )

Un tradimento penso proprio lo capirebbe viste le premesse...però se la cosa viene alla luce tu dovresti molto probabilmente  rinunciare all'altro e non sembra sia quello che vuoi veramente.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lady Minerva, probabilmente scrive dal telefonino e IPadqualcosa e ce le ha come caratteri predefiniti.


grazie infinite, sir tubarao...mi ha salvato da due nuove zampette di gallina fresche fresche nell'estremo sforzo di capire l'arcano


----------

